# أُطلق النار أم أُطلقت النار؟



## Em90

هل نقول في صيغة المبني للمجهول:

"أُطلق النار على خمسة أشخاص." أم "أُطلقت النار على خمسة أشخاص"؟
عادة ما أراها تُكتب أُطلق النار لكن كلمة نار مؤنث ألا يُفترض أن تُكتب "أُطلقت"؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذه الكلمة لا تعني النار التي فيها لهب وتحرق، هذه الكلمة المقصود بها الرصاص لذا تكون مذكّرة.

أُطلق النار بمعنى أُطلق الرصاص، أُطلقت النار لا تستقيم في المعنى لأن المقصود بها النار ذات اللهب وهذه لا تُطلَق بل تُشعَل


----------



## WadiH

نعم والنار بهذا المعنى يبدو أنه calque مأخوذ من اللغات الأوروبية، ودرجت العادة على تذكير النار بهذا المعنى كما ذكرت الأستاذة مها.


----------



## Em90

شكرًا لكما على التوضيح


----------

